# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Paradox

## deep_blue

*PARADOX* 

Kur e bardha shoqerohet me te zezen per hire te kombinimit.
Kur te gjithe ne jemi dele te zeza te familjes.
Kur ne nje kope delesh ( nese bariu eshte me origjine  shqiptare) delen e zeze e quan Gale  dhe kur gjithmone kujdeset me shume  se per delet  e tjera.

Paradox-i ne vete permban edhe  dhimbjen!!!

----------


## deep_blue

Paradox 1
kur shqiptaret hera-heres pagezojne kafshet me emra me  domethenes, me eufonike se te vet pjelles se tyre:
Emra nga nje kope lopesh:
qershi
bardha
galine
katana
dalldyshe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## deep_blue

Paradox 2

Berje synetlleku pasi qe ka humbur virgjerine dhe ende kerkon te  behet synet

----------


## deep_blue

Paradox 3
Kur emigranti  shan atdheun pse nuk e ka memedhe!

----------


## deep_blue

Paradox 4

Ne pakot e cigareve :
Quitting Smoking Now Greatly Reduces Serious Risks to Your Health!

----------


## deep_blue

Paradox 5

Edhe besimtaret  islam edhe besimtaret e krishtere besojne ne Zot, nje nje Zot te vetem!!!

----------


## deep_blue

paradox 6 

Udheton njeriu  me autobus 150 km.
Zbret ne stacionin e  fundit, duke dashur ta kaloje rrugen  shtypet nga po e njejti autobus!!!

----------


## deep_blue

paradox 7 

Kur njeriu  paguan me para vdekjen e vet. Te renit ne uje ne nje gomone  12 metra te gjatë dhe me 2 motorë !!!

----------


## deep_blue

paradox 8

14 shkurti, dite koti se eshte dite  dashurie
 Dashuria gjeja me e kote e njerezimit

----------


## deep_blue

Nuk e di nese i duhet  qytetit tim karnevali!!!
Pa maska  dukemi edhe me te  shemtuar!!!!!

----------


## Dreri

Paradoks # 10
 Zagari vritet nga sacmet e ciftes 
Maces se peshkatarit e mbetet nje hale peshku ne fyt

----------


## deep_blue

Paradox 11

Java ka 7 dite, kjo eshte dita VIII e javes

----------


## deep_blue

Paradox 12

 Mamaja marton çupken, po ama dhe çupka marton mamanë
brenda kontrates serish mbeten çupke dhe mama, çupke dhe vjeherr

----------


## deep_blue

Paradox-i i radhes

Shume fjale ... pastaj shume heshtje

----------


## deep_blue

paradox 13 
Ne dhomen e  gjumit, pa gjum

----------


## deep_blue

Paradox 14  
I ndertuar vetem nga fjalet 

Vdes i ri qe te jesh kufome e bukur

----------


## Teli

Jetoe secilen dite te re...sikur je duke e jetuar diten e fundit...

----------


## Shiu

Teli, mos rastësisht e ke lexuar "Veronika vendosë të vdese" të Coelhos? Eh, sa shumë gjëra të bukura mund të bëhen për 24 orë, por ama kur e di se i ke të fundit...

----------


## deep_blue

Paradox 15

"Nano ik", Nano iku e erdhi ne Kosovë

----------


## deep_blue

Paradox 15

Reshjet e mëdha të shiut gjatë javës së kaluar në Mitrovicë, pos dëmeve që kanë shkaktuar në disa vendbanime të cilat janë vërshuar, kanë dëmtuar edhe piktorin mitrovicas Tafil Pecin, të cilit i janë shkatërruar 80 piktura.

----------

